#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Blutdruck zu niedrig? >

## Andrea L.

Hallo 
Ich bin noch ganz neu hier und wollte mal was wissen, aber erst kurz die Vorgeschichte:
Es fing eigentlich damit an, als angeblich mein Mann einen leich Erhöhten Blutdruck haben soll. Bei einen Test wurde sein Blutdruck gemessen und bei leichter Anstrengung stieg er zu schnell und wurde zu langsam wieder niedrig. Auf das hin haben wir ein Blutdruckmessgerät gekauft, weil uns gesagt wurde das nur ständiges messen zur gleichen Uhrzeit genau über den Blutdruck bescheitsagt.
Wir haben jetzt seit einer Woche dieses Gerät und messen jeden Tag, früh und Abend manchmal auch Mittag, den Blutdruck. Bei meinen Mann ist er immer inordnung aber bei mir ist er immer viel zu niedrig auch wenn wir von Walking kommen habe ich einen sehr niedrigen.
Macht da auch meine Körpergröße was aus (1,78m)? Ist das jetzt schlimm ich hab´allerdings keine schlimmeren Beschwerden auser öfters Kopfweh! 
Um jeden Rat bin ich dankbar
Schöne Grüße 
Andrea  :s_thumbup:

----------


## sony

hallo andrea 
niedriger blutdruck kann zwar lästig sein, aber gefährlich ist er nicht. versuch mal, etwas mehr kochsalz zu dir zu nehmen. ab und zu eine bouillon. dazu viel trinken, das hebt den blutdruck.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
schön wäre es wenn Du mal ein paar werte von dir und deinem Mann einstellen würdest. 
Wenn Du nur schreibst beim einen zu niedrig beim anderen "normal" kann man damit wenig anfangen. 
Es gibt viele Faktoren von denen der Blutdruck abhänig ist! 
Hier kannst du mal ein bisschen was darüber lesen:  Hypertonie <- klick mich 
Hypotonie <- klick mich 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Andrea L.

Der Blutdruck von meinen Mann ist im Durchschnitt 127/70 Puls 81
meiner dagegen im schnitt 102/60 Puls 78
Gerade die Treppe raufgerannt und gemessen 106/63 Puls 87
Wenn ich einige Zeit sitz´ und dann erst messe, ist er manchmal noch niedriger z.B.98/58 Puls 78 
Warum ist meiner so niedrig?  :Huh?: 
Gruß Andrea

----------


## Nekrosius

Hallo Andrea, jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Blutdruck, klar klingt 120/80 am besten aber es ist für die meisten leute völlig normal ca. 20 drüber oder drunter zu liegen...
Wenn er dir trotz allem zu niedrig ist, kann ich n starken kaffee mit bisschn zücker empfehlen..
Und bei 100/60 ist es absolut kein grund sich sorgen zu machen wenn du sonst gesund bist...

----------


## sony

hallo andrea 
der blutdruck deines mannes ist ja ganz ok. auch deiner finde ich nun wirklich nicht allzu tief. mei mir sinkt der obere wert manchmal auf unter 80.

----------


## Nekrosius

Hallo Sony, 
Systole unter 80 ? Wie ist der zweite Wert wenn du unter 80 bist? Wie ist dein normaler Blutdruck ? Hast du oft das er unter 80 fällt ? Hast aber sicher schon Medikamente für oder ? Falls nicht, geh lieber zum Arzt, solche niedrigen Werte klingen nicht mehr so lustig....

----------


## Andrea L.

Also danke an alle, 
ich seh´schon, das ich mir bei meinen Blutdruck keine Sorgen machen muß.
Lieber etwas niedriger als zu hoch!
Und ich möchte auch nicht deswegen zum Kaffeetrinken anfangen oder sowas.
Wenn ich so keine Beschwerden habe ist auch alles o.k.    :s_thumbup:  
Schöne Grüße Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kaffeetrinken bringt auch nicht wirklich was.... 
Ggf ein bisschen Sport machen.. auch als Ausgleich zum sonstigen Arbeiten.....

----------


## sony

hi nekrosius 
der untere wert ist manchmal so um die 60, war auch schon tiefer. der puls war aber immer noch da. der ist auch immer um die 60, ausser ich bin zuvor schneller gelaufen. ich habe medis, wenn ich merke, dass es mir nicht gut geht, nehme ich sie.

----------

